# [SOLVED] WLAN läuft nicht so,wie es sollte(Konflikt mit LAN)

## saturday

Hallo,

habe hier ein paar Probleme, mein WLAN vernünftig einzurichten. Karte ist IPW2200, ich will (und kann) sie mit wpa_supplicant nutzen, das ganze über eine Fritzbox.

Beim Booten startet udev net.eth0 (LAN) und net.eth1 (WLAN). 

"ifconfig -a" zeigt mir nach dem Booten folgendes an:

```
thinkpad saturday # ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:25:80:B0:93

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.20  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Basisadresse:0x8000 Speicher:c0220000-c0240000

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:0E:35:BC:F8:71

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.25  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:397 (397.0 b)  TX bytes:441 (441.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0x4000 Speicher:c0214000-c0214fff

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:946 (946.0 b)  TX bytes:946 (946.0 b)
```

Wenn kein LAN-Kabel angestöpselt ist, kann ich jedoch nicht einmal den Router pingen, ich bekomme ein "host unreachable". Stoppe ich net.eth0 (LAN), dann kann ich über WLAN den Router anpingen, im Internet surfen, kurz: dann funktioniert mein WLAN so, wie es soll.

Ich vermute, ich hab in /etc/conf.d/net oder wpa_supplicant.conf irgendwo 'nen Bock geschossen. Hier die beiden Dateien:

```
thinkpad saturday # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

associate_timeout_eth1=25

#config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.178.25 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.178.1" )

dns_servers_eth1=( "192.168.178.1" )

dns_domain_eth1="team.local"

config_eth0=( "192.168.178.20 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.178.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "192.168.178.1" )

dns_domain_eth0="team.local"
```

```
thinkpad saturday # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="Mein_ESSID"

    proto=WPA

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=CCMP TKIP

    group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

    psk="MEIN_PSK"

    priority=5

}
```

Wie kann ich es einrichten, dass mein WLAN auch dann funktioniert, wenn die LAN-Schnittstelle gestartet ist (unabhängig davon, ob ein LAN-Kabel eingestöpselt ist)? Das ganze am Liebsten über fixe IP-Addressen? Mit DHCP hatte ich schon rumgespielt, das funktionierte genauso gut oder schlecht wie die fixe Lösung, brachte aber keine Besserung.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! :Smile: Last edited by saturday on Sun Oct 28, 2007 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

Also beide interfaces gleichzeitig anmachen macht mit Sicherheit Probleme mit den routen. Du solltest immer nur ein interface starten wenn die beide im selben subnetz sind und beide ne default route setzen wollen.

Guck dir mal die Ausgabe von "route" an wenn beide interfaces an sind und das Netz nicht geht. Wenn du das Problem nicht verstehst dann poste die Ausgabe hier.

Wenn der Rechner beim Anstecken/Abziehen vom Kabel selbstständig umschalten soll dann guck dir mal ifplugd an.

----------

## saturday

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Wenn der Rechner beim Anstecken/Abziehen vom Kabel selbstständig umschalten soll dann guck dir mal ifplugd an.

 

Danke!!!

"emerge ifplugd" hat das Problem fürs Erste gelöst.

edit:

Habe ifpluged noch ein bisschen mit Hilfe des Gentoo Wiki getuned, siehe http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Wireless#Wireless_.2B_Ethernet_.28ifplugd.29

Die "modprobe"-Einträge hab ich allerdings weggelassen.

----------

## think4urs11

Zusätzlich kannst du auch beide Interfaces up haben und dann über die Interfacemetrik steuern welches der beiden bevorzugt benutzt wird. (metric_<interface>=<wert> in /etc/conf.d/net; kleinere Werte haben höhere Priorität)

----------

